# Changing Complexion Undertone?



## MAChostage (Nov 16, 2012)

For years I have been wearing, have considered myself to be and have been told that I'm NC in MAC.  I always thought that my complexion had a strong yellow undertone.  Over the past year or so, however, I have started to believe otherwise, I honestly think it is changing/has changed.  As I try new and different foundations, I'm finding that those with a neutral or olive undertone seem to be a better fit for me now.  My neck and decolletage are still strongly yellow, however.  Anyone else experience this?  Are you trying to match your foundation more to your face or, in the case of having a neck with a different undertone, to your neck?


----------



## kimbunney (Nov 16, 2012)

I match my foundation with my chest./neck area. I wear a lot of blouses so it's always visual and I'm so yellow there and you can see my green tone veins as well. When I put on a foundation that just matches my face,since my face is a shade or two darker, and I look in the mirror I feel like I'm two different colors. So I try to match with my chest it just makes me look one color. 

  	I did experience this past summer I got burned really bad in the sun, peeling and burning the whole nine and my chest turned red for like two months but that's my only experience with changing undertone. If I'm just out in the sun casual I never change. 

  	If you look at my avy you can see my chest area is strongly yellow if yours looks like mine I'd still consider you to have strong yellow undertones, but if something else works for you go for it! You don't need to follow the rules lol


----------



## aradhana (Nov 16, 2012)

i've had a similar experience in that i don't find NC shades fit me that well...but nw is generally not quite right either. i've been colour matched most often with nc shades, but once with nw (when i was at my palest)

  	every time i've been foundation matched, i very soon find that the shade doesn't look quite right. my skin tans considerably in the summer, when nc45 fits well, but in the fall/winter, it's way too dark and orange. and nc 42 is too light and peachy.  it might be that i one of those missing shades that are available in india might be a good fit, but none of the mac shades i've tried are doing the trick at the moment.

  	in terms of knowing whether i'm warm, cool or neutral - i don't have a clue! gold looks MUCH better than silver does on me, but cool shades like blue pinks etc look better on me than peachy ones.

  	at the moment i'm testing out a couple of nars foundations, and i wasn't sure whether i should go with matching to my neck or face. on my skin they are actually only subtly different, but i find the shade that matches my neck makes me look a little washed out. the one that matches my face is slightly darker than my neck, but i think it looks better because i don't look tired. i know that the 'rule' is to not look a different colour on your neck than your face, but i think i'd agree with kimbunny - go with what looks most flattering/you feel most comfortable in!


----------



## pinkpaint (Nov 16, 2012)

I was an NC42 at MAC and I thought that it was my perfect shade until I got matched at Sephora. When the artist was matching me she noted that my undertones are more olive/neutral as well. When I went home I noticed that the MAC was almost orange compared to my new Illamasqua (12). And luckily face and neck are the same shade lol


----------

